
Ask HN: What to include in a code of ethics for tech recruiters/hiring managers? - baron816
I was recently burned pretty hard by a company that I interviewed with. After completing two at home coding challenges (one of which required me to learn all of Django), multiple phone screenings, and going through an in person interview in their small, dirty, non-climate controlled office on the hottest day of the year, they didn&#x27;t even bother to call me up to tell me I didn&#x27;t get the job. And when I anonymously complained about their awful hiring practices on Glassdoor, they threatened to sue me. Sadly, this hasn&#x27;t even been my worst interview experience, and I know many others who have gone through similarly terrible processes.<p>It&#x27;s time that we as engineers create a code of ethics for technical recruiters and hiring managers and refuse to interview with companies that do not publicly endorse it, as well as hold those that do accountable. Hiring in this industry doesn&#x27;t have to be as broken as it currently is. This likely won&#x27;t make it perfect, but it should go a long way towards reducing the amount of wasted time and frustration people--particularly for those at the junior level--must endure in order to get a job.<p>So I ask you all, what should be included in a code of ethics for technical recruiters and hiring managers?
======
blackflame7000
Unfortunately, companies have literally less than zero incentive to be open
about their hiring process as that can open them up to litigation regarding
hiring practices. It is common, although unprofessional, to never hear back
from a company regarding a role you were not a fit for.

To be honest, if one of the coding challenges required you to learn all of
Django, clearly they were looking for someone who has experience with Django
and not someone who just read the Django tutorial. This tells me that you were
likely not a good fit for the role and possibly one of the reasons they didn't
prioritize your callback. Id like to emphasize that this says nothing about
your skills as a developer just simply how they interpreted your skill set for
the role they want to fill. Its best to just move on to a company that does
care rather than investing energy trying to convince those that don't that
they should.

~~~
baron816
I don't have a problem with company requiring a python developer. Nor am I
super offended if someone doesn't call back. But I do have a problem when they
waste a month of my time in a long, unnecessarily dragged out process for a
position they know I'm not qualified for, and then not bothering to take a few
seconds to shoot me an email saying I wasn't a good fit so that I could get
some closure and move on.

Irrelevant, but I probably shouldn't have said "all" of Django. Anything I
needed to learn for them I could have learned within a few short weeks of
working for them. They needed someone who understood good coding practices in
general, and could pick things up quickly.

------
georgeam
Massachusetts has a new law prohibiting recruiters and employers from asking
for your salary history. It is supposed to break the cycle of bad luck when a
person has been underpaid in a previous job. I personally think it is a good
idea.

------
baron816
My suggestions:

-Candidate should be given thorough feedback for any coding challenges he/she completed for the company.

-Company should give candidate opportunity to complete interview process in a timely manner (2 weeks?).

-If company initiates contact with candidate, company must follow up with candidate in a timely manner to inform result of process, even if no offer is presented.

-In person interviews must be conducted in clean, comfortable environment.

-Company must not initiate contact with a candidate which they know is not qualified for the position.

-Outside recruiters may not ask candidates which companies they have interviewed with.

-Company must publicly state range of salaries which they are willing to offer for position.

